# Diagnostic menu for Verizon note 2



## bamacooner (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone know how to access the diagnostic menu on a Verizon note 2? I've tried the codes for note 2 on other carriers to no avail.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38150-enable-hidden-menu-and-dialer-codes/


----------

